# Rabbit eye bulging, is this normal?



## me0kat (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been trying to do a bit of research concerning rabbits' eye bulging but haven't found much.

I'm currently fostering an adorable female lop. She was quite the shy and frightful bunny at the shelter. Now I noticed when I pick her up, or when she is in an uncomfortable position, the corner of her eyes bulge and I see this white-pinkish matter.
This also happens when she is trying to reach far back to clean her bum for example.

Within a few seconds of going back to a comfy position, her eyes are perfectly normal. 
She does not have any eye discharge, tears or mucus anywhere else. Just this sudden bulging.

Here is a picture of what it looks like
http://i39.tinypic.com/25z2y4w.jpg

And her in a normal position
http://i44.tinypic.com/mry00n.jpg

I'm looking for feedback, if this is something common or anything to be alarmed about.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2009)

It's normal for the Nictitating membrane to occasionally stretch partially over the eye, however,the gland may be prolapsed if it's bulging out that much. I'd have the vet take a look at it. "Cherry eye" can sometimes cause chronic eye problems.



Pam


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 10, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> It's normal for the Nictitating membrane to occasionally stretch partially over the eye, however,the gland may be prolapsed if it's bulging out that much. I'd have the vet take a look at it. "Cherry eye" can sometimes cause chronic eye problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


I agree needs a rabbit saavy vet that know rabbit eye problems well


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, this sounds like a nicitating membrane infection. There are a few antibiotic eye drops that may help. Ask your vet for one of these. Here's our library article on eye issues: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14567&forum_id=10


----------

